# Windy City Goat Meet



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey there guys just wanted to do a meet at the World Of Wheels. Somewhere in doors cause it is to cold outside.
Its coming up later in the month. Planning to have on January the 24th its a Saturaday. :cool

Here is more info.
Championship Auto Shows : Chicago, IL – 47th Annual CARQUEST World of Wheels


----------



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

I am there. Hey bud! I will have my New 2005 A4 GTO Xmas Present with me.


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Sounds good to me and thanks for the heads up so I can request that day off from work. This is perfect place for the 1st meeting of 2009.
I'll be there


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Sounds good guys. Ill be up there at 10:00, at the time they open and i should be there all day.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

vistalord said:


> I am there. Hey bud! I will have my New 2005 A4 GTO Xmas Present with me.


Dont tell me you got rid of the 04. Or do you have both of them now. That will also be great.


----------



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

alsgto04 said:


> Dont tell me you got rid of the 04. Or do you have both of them now. That will also be great.


:confusedYup The little goat is gone he all grown up now. (J/K) Got a 2005 same color with only 24,000miles on it for 18k. Now I can get real good headers, exhaust and Cai on it.:cheers


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

vistalord said:


> :confusedYup The little goat is gone he all grown up now. (J/K) Got a 2005 same color with only 24,000miles on it for 18k. Now I can get real good headers, exhaust and Cai on it.:cheers


As long as you still got a GTO your ok with me. :cheers

Dont tell me your going to drive it to the World Of Wheels?


----------



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

alsgto04 said:


> As long as you still got a GTO your ok with me. :cheers
> 
> Dont tell me your going to drive it to the World Of Wheels?


If it is nice out. I sure am.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

vistalord said:


> :confusedYup The little goat is gone he all grown up now. (J/K) Got a 2005 same color with only 24,000miles on it for 18k. Now I can get real good headers, exhaust and Cai on it.:cheers


So i guess you wont be needing the Diablosport tuner anymore?

Its cool im going to keep it till i get the other one.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

vistalord said:


> If it is nice out. I sure am.


What time are you planning to go to the World Of Wheels?


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

vistalord said:


> I am there. Hey bud! I will have my New 2005 A4 GTO Xmas Present with me.


Congrats on your new GTO and do you miss the other one? I do plan on driving mine as well as long as the streets are clear of snow and salt. Do you have any pics yet and whats the first mod that you're going to do? Oh by the way guys, I did end up getting that 05 bumper with insert I told you all about at the first meeting and will be installing it plus splitting the exhaust later on in the spring.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

deg04gto said:


> Congrats on your new GTO and do you miss the other one? I do plan on driving mine as well as long as the streets are clear of snow and salt. Do you have any pics yet and whats the first mod that you're going to do? Oh by the way guys, I did end up getting that 05 bumper with insert I told you all about at the first meeting and will be installing it plus splitting the exhaust later on in the spring.


Congrats on the bumper.

Damn yous guys are lucky yous could drive your goats.

I need to wait till spring for mine still need a battery but the good news is i already bought my rims and tires.

arty:


----------



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

hmmm. Dunno yet. I am having issue with Ponitiac on the deal. They are giving me a hard time about Financing. I told them them give me my car back if you cant do it. We will see. Either way I will have a GTO. I like to go early so whatever is good for everyone is ok with me. I am also meeting a bunch of people from my Mustang club so its going to be a big fun time.


----------



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

deg04gto said:


> Congrats on your new GTO and do you miss the other one? I do plan on driving mine as well as long as the streets are clear of snow and salt. Do you have any pics yet and whats the first mod that you're going to do? Oh by the way guys, I did end up getting that 05 bumper with insert I told you all about at the first meeting and will be installing it plus splitting the exhaust later on in the spring.




Cool deal man that is sweet.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Yeah thats messed up about the financing but how you said your still having a GTO though.

Are you still having hard times from your Mustang buddys talking all that sh*t about the GTOs.


Ill be going to World Of Wheels at 10:00. So if you want to go at that time.


----------



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

alsgto04 said:


> Yeah thats messed up about the financing but how you said your still having a GTO though.
> 
> Are you still having hard times from your Mustang buddys talking all that sh*t about the GTOs.
> 
> ...


Thats a good time. Let me know and we will meet prior and role over there.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

vistalord said:


> Thats a good time. Let me know and we will meet prior and role over there.


Where would it be good to meet at?

Or do you just want to meet at the parking lot.


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Count me in too for that meet before the show but the parking lot is not a good idea since its reallybig and which one. I recommend meeting by Chinatown since its down the street from McCormack Place. Thanks and thats messed up about the financing, they didn't give you any idea when that would be resolved? Did they give you your car back already and have any of you heard from the other guys?


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Meeting at chinatown will be a good idea also.

Or we could just meet at the front entrance where you go to pay, there should be just one way in, i think.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

No one else wants to join in on this. Seems like its going to be pretty fun.


----------



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

alsgto04 said:


> No one else wants to join in on this. Seems like its going to be pretty fun.


The Mustang Club is heading down 55. Proly meeting at the parking lot is best. However I am up to meeting up somewhere on Harlem if thats not to far.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

vistalord said:


> The Mustang Club is heading down 55. Proly meeting at the parking lot is best. However I am up to meeting up somewhere on Harlem if thats not to far.


We could meet in the parking lot better that will be the one thats next to Soldier Field on that side. Meet up there around 9:30 - 9:45. Ill give yous a call when im there. :cheers


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

I don't live too far from McCormack Place so I can meet you guys there. Just give me a heads up with the location you guys decide on


----------



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

alsgto04 said:


> We could meet in the parking lot better that will be the one thats next to Soldier Field on that side. Meet up there around 9:30 - 9:45. Ill give yous a call when im there. :cheers


 Sweet that will work. 



deg04gto said:


> I don't live too far from McCormack Place so I can meet you guys there. Just give me a heads up with the location you guys decide on


Proly the parking lot. I will meeting my Mustang Friends First then heading down there with them. I will call you guys when I am on my way.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Sounds good the parking lot it is. Give me a call then guys when yous are on your way.


----------



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

Just FYI if anyone is interested. I am meeting some peeps up at.

Dennys
7737 Kingery Hwy, Willowbrook, IL
Around 8:30am or so.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Great meet guys, nice seeing yous again, hopefully things go as planned, it looks like we got something great going on here. I'll keep yous posted on the next meet. :cheers


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

I agree and hopefully the next meet will be soon and that it should be somewhere in the south side. This club is picking up momentum and we need to keep it going with the spring being around the corner


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

You guys did this NOW? Most GTOs, including mine, are up for the winter. You have any pictures; how many showed up?


----------



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

LOL the weather was good and since I just bought the Goat I figured what the hell. It was a good time. Only 4 of us actually came.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

vistalord said:


> LOL the weather was good and since I just bought the Goat I figured what the hell. It was a good time. Only 4 of us actually came.


I'll be 5 when it gets nice out - lol.


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Great, the more the merrier lol plus the other guys that came for the first meeting will most likely come out as well when its nicer


----------

